# how about (wednesday afternoon)?



## mamma_aiuto

Hi, 

I can't find this use of "how about" in the słowniku or forums - "How about wednesday afternoon?"(when making an appointment)

My try: "Jak(i?) ... w środę popołudniu?"

Thanks!


----------



## Thomas1

The first thing that comes to my mind is: _Może w środę po południu? _It's relatively safe to use, but it all depends on context (there may be more options too). Is it supposed to be the first suggestion? What is said before (if possible, please provide a sample dialogue)? Who are you talking to (friend, stranger; male, female) What's their age? Is it a formal setting? Are you on familiar terms;


----------



## jasio

I don't think there is a single translation of phrases like 'how about', 'what about', etc. Actually, the preferred wording a native speaker would use depends on a number of factors. Even when proposing the second or the third date in a row, I would probably use slightly different wording than when proposing the first alternative. What comes to my mind:

* Może...?
* A może...? 
* A co z...?
* A...?

Definitely not 'Jak'. 



mamma_aiuto said:


> My try: "Jak(i?) ... w środę popołudniu?"
> Thanks!



"Afternoon" is translated as "popołudnie" only in certain contexts, such as when it is used as a subject or object. However, when it is used as an adverbial of time, it should be translated as a phrase "po południu" (literally meaning "after the noon") rather than "*popołudniu". So: 'that afternoon was sunny and hot' -> 'tamto popołudnie było słoneczne i gorące", but "we meet this (or: Wednesday) afternoon" is "spotkamy się dziś (we środę) po południu". 

To add insult to injury, 'popołudniu' is a proper word: locative case of "popołudnie", so the spell checker won't help you. The word can be used in phrases like 'Myślałem o tamtym popołudniu, w którym cię poznałem" -> 'I was thinking about that afternoon, I met you for the first time'.


----------



## Thomas1

I think "Jak...?" could also be a valid option, but more information is necessary to provide a full answer.


Just to muddle the waters even more, "Wednesday afternoon" can also be translated as "środowe popołudnie" and "on a Wednesday afternoon" as "w (jakieś) środowe popołudnie". 

By the way, personally, I'd say "w środę"; however, the form "we środę" is also OK (it might be a question of dialect). But I'm going off-topic.


----------



## mamma_aiuto

Thanks! It's to a friend, by email, first suggestion. I think "A co z..." is best. So "A co z środem popołudniu?"


----------



## Thomas1

mamma_aiuto said:


> Thanks! It's to a friend, by email, first suggestion. I think "A co z..." is best. So "A co ze środą popołudniu?"


This is good if, at least, one suggestion has been already given.

I assume that the matter of setting a date has been brought up by a question such as: _Kiedy możemy się spotkać?_ (When could we meet?).
You could try: _Może w środę po południu? _or _Pasowałaby Ci środa po południu?_ 

A little colloquial option with "jak" could also be used: _Jak Ci pasuje środa po południu?_ (a more literal translation: How does Wednesday afternoon suit you?). It's fine for any suggestion, be it the first or the second, etc.

EDIT: note that depending on the preceding content (for instance, question) dealing with the date, the answer that follows may differ.


----------



## mamma_aiuto

Ah thank you Thomas1, I think the last one is what I was looking for! "Jak Ci pasuje..."


----------



## Ardt

"How about wednesday afternoon?"(when making an appointment)  -  Może się umówimy na środę popołudniu?

according to PWN-Oxford dictionary: 

how about going into town? może pojedziemy do miasta?
how about it? co ty na to?
how about a refill? napijesz się jeszcze?
how about a singsong? może byśmy coś zaśpiewali?
how about tomorrow then? to może jutro?
może kieliszek koniaku? how about a glass of brandy?
może byśmy poszli do kina? maybe a. perhaps we could go to the cinema?, how about going to the cinema?
może byśmy zagrali partyjkę szachów? how about a little game of chess?


----------

